# Stream downloaded content?



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Is content that the TiVo downloads from the Internet supposed to be streamable? None of my CNet content will stream to the iPad. It starts to buffer and then pops up a message saying that there's a problem streaming the program. These same CNet videos stream fine between Premiere boxes. 

Is downloaded content in a video format that the Stream can't transcode?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

generaltso said:


> Is content that the TiVo downloads from the Internet supposed to be streamable? None of my CNet content will stream to the iPad. It starts to buffer and then pops up a message saying that there's a problem streaming the program. These same CNet videos stream fine between Premiere boxes.
> 
> Is downloaded content in a video format that the Stream can't transcode?


I believe that the downloaded content from Cnet is already in an h.264 format so it won't currently work. Of course you can download the Cnet content directly to the iPad via a podcast downloader. As Dan pointed out in another thread its probably possible but it would require an update to the software on one or more of the boxes involved.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

So I guess the Stream would have to be smart enough to recognize that the content is already in a format appropriate for the iPad, and send it to the app without transcoding it? I hope that ends up on a future update. I know I could get the same content directly from the Internet on the iPad, but it's already all in one place for me on the TiVo, so it would be nice to stream it from there.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

generaltso said:


> So I guess the Stream would have to be smart enough to recognize that the content is already in a format appropriate for the iPad, and send it to the app without transcoding it? I hope that ends up on a future update. I know I could get the same content directly from the Internet on the iPad, but it's already all in one place for me on the TiVo, so it would be nice to stream it from there.


I agree. I'm guessing this is on the ToDo list but its unclear where it stands on the priority list.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone pointed out in another thread that some cable systems have started broadcasting in H.264 for certain stations. I wonder if those work with the Stream?

Also just because something is H.264 doesn't mean it will play on an iPad. There are still profile and level restrictions. So in all likelihood the Stream would need to recode no matter what format the original file was just to be safe. However it would need to know the original format so it could use the proper decoder.

Dan


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Someone pointed out in another thread that some cable systems have started broadcasting in H.264 for certain stations. I wonder if those work with the Stream?
> 
> Also just because something is H.264 doesn't mean it will play on an iPad. There are still profile and level restrictions. So in all likelihood the Stream would need to recode no matter what format the original file was just to be safe. However it would need to know the original format so it could use the proper decoder.
> 
> Dan


There may be some required changes to the Premiere software to expose the content type to the Stream. I don't think that was a requirement for MRS since the receiving Premiere could play h.264 or MPEG-2 content. My speculation is we'll see support for this with the fall update.


----------

